# I'm soooooooo sorry!



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

:sorry:
I'm not going to keep my word regarding my contest.

I didn't get all of the addresses I needed, but I did get a lot of others.

Not everyone who is going to get a package has a DC# for Post Office reasons, so you'll have to wait and see about them.

I did single one of you out for special treatment. 

Everybody who is getting something is sure to be happy, even though the packages were not filled just with Don Francisco Cigars. The reason for this is a lot of you were dumb enough to have a Favorites or Wish List. :roflmao:

I'll have another go at this soon, so if you didn't get hit by the first wave, think of the second or third. :biggrin:

For those who are about to be surprised this week:
DC # 0103 8555 7494 7042 8158
DC # 0103 8555 7494 9139 9673
DC # 0103 8555 7494 0751 3599
DC # 0103 8555 7494 8091 3910
DC # 0103 8555 7494 5994 2392
DC # 0103 8555 7494 4945 6632
DC # 0103 8555 7494 2848 5110
DC # 0103 8555 7494 1799 9352
DC # 0103 8555 7494 0188 5431
DC # 0103 8555 7494 3897 0873

Who said rules can't be broken?:brick:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

as I understand it, if you're holding a contest, you're allowed to make things up as you go along... :biggrin: 

erm... I mean.... amend the rules to adapt to unforeseen circumstances.... 
yeah... that's it.... that's the ticket


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

NICE! I like your style!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Just what we needed... more maniacs with DC #'s


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm kind of confused... but it appears as though tons of bombs have been sent. This pleases me.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

As stated before elsewhere, the mad bombers on CL are keeping USPS in business.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

hmm send somethin this way


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Quite a few people are going to get hard it sounds like.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Your Sorry--I feel Sorry for the people getting your bombs---Lew is in the Hiz House---Look Out!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Go get 'em, Lew!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

This is going to hurt! Go get them Lew!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice start Lew


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

ngetal said:


> as I understand it, if you're holding a contest, you're allowed to make things up as you go along... :biggrin:
> 
> erm... I mean.... amend the rules to adapt to unforeseen circumstances....
> yeah... that's it.... that's the ticket


That's the way I heard it.......looks like a lot of them hit the air today. People are going to get blasted all over the place from the looks of things.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very Nice.......Let em fly


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Duck and cover...:arghhhh:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Just feelin froggy

DC#0308 0660 0000 9585 7942

and another w/o DC# cause it's "international" CP881232429US

:smoke:

That's it ........................................for now!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

You should be ashamed of yourself. Picking on fellow BOTL's like that. tsk tsk tsk


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Why are these people always looking for trouble?


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh man lew... why did we have to tell you about bombing.... lol


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Just feelin froggy
> 
> DC#0308 0660 0000 9585 7942
> 
> ...


erm... that is your DC#.... :biggrin:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Ashamed of myself :frown: NOT!

Lookin' for Trouble - :huh: that's my middle name - and you guys found me, I was invited here :helloooo:

Nobody here told me about bombing, I invented it elsewhere! :nerd:

No it is not a DC# (Delivery Confirmation), it is a Customs Form Registration # which can be used to track the package. Which by the way, the package says Return for Repair so you won't have Customs issues. I know what I'm doing, do you? :errrr:

Now, any more newbie comments? :angry:


OH, one more question - Who's next?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Hard telling! It looks like you play by your own rules.:biggrin:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

seems like lew is on the road already beaten by charles.

lew is gonna see what happens to people like charles pretty soon


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> seems like lew is on the road already beaten by charles.
> 
> lew is gonna see what happens to people like charles pretty soon


Who the heck is Charles? What are you talking about? Does anyone here have an AJ decoder ring they can lend me? :huh:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

charles is the infamous unibomber of our wonderous board..
ctiicda look him up


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> charles is the infamous unibomber of our wonderous board..
> ctiicda look him up


Thanks, I did:
About ctiicda 
About Me 
I work at Kingston Cigar Shop in Sumemrville, SC. I am the sotre manager and love sitting around talking cigars with anyone who will liste or anyone who knows more than I do so I can learn.

Sounds like a nice fellow, what's your point?

Maybe you should look into me. I have never been out-bombed, even when 30+ people nuked me I got them all back even harder within the week.

These are not really bombs I am sending out, just my way of saying hi. Once I get more addresses I'll say hi to more. What's your name and address? :lol: When you see one of my BOMBS you'll know it - ask Maxnmisty or Happy1, they know. Now enough of this, I wanna smoke in peace. Take care.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Can I play as well....I want to argue over the internet.........Make me feel strong.......

Just to inject some humor in here.....

Hey duece....it's time for another......


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> As stated before elsewhere, the mad bombers on CL are keeping USPS in business.


You got that right!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh man thems fightin words there hahahahaha


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

everyone makes mistakes...lol


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Lew don't frig around, you all are in trouble!!!!!

I tangled with him on more than one occasion and barely walked away!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

go get them


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> oh man thems fightin words there hahahahaha


Okay, let's have a go at it!:mrcool:

I read your profile but still do not have access to addresses here.  If you go first make sure you put a return address on the package. But just in case you get Connecticut Husky cold feet:
A Don Francisco 5'er for the first BOTL other than AJ to provide me AJ's name, address, and age. If I get it the Connecticut Census Bureau will count one less lip flapper! :mumbles:

:biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> No it is not a DC# (Delivery Confirmation), it is a Customs Form Registration # which can be used to track the package. Which by the way, the package says Return for Repair so you won't have Customs issues. I know what I'm doing, do you? :errrr:
> 
> Now, any more newbie comments? :angry:


:roflmao: of course I don't know what I'm doing... 
I'm a







- remember? by definition, I'm clueless...









oh... wait... I guess that should've been







to your :mrcool: ?








but hey, at least I learned something today... apparently delivery tracking isn't the same as delivery confirmation - maybe there's hope for me yet? :biggrin:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hah i have access to addresses now, ive been here a month now.

lew honestly id love to have a go at it with you but i just cant right now. im tied up in a few things on this board that are taking all my energy....and cigars lol


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> ... If I get it the Connecticut Census Bureau will count one less lip flapper! :mumbles:
> 
> :biggrin:


Now THAT's funny! :biggrin:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

What a bunch of banana peels!:huh: The first one to give me Aj's info doesn't want the "prize", the next two know I don't have access to addresses so what do they do, they give me AJ's and not theirs. Now what am I supposed to do?


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> hah i have access to addresses now, ive been here a month now.
> 
> lew honestly id love to have a go at it with you but i just cant right now. im tied up in a few things on this board that are taking all my energy....and cigars lol


Okay, you convinced me not to hit you. But I can't let you off the hook that easy for saying "them's fighting words", it's not in my character.Now that I said I won't hit you, I won't, I'm a man of my word. Rest easy - NOT!:frown:

Announcing a bounty on AdReNaLiN jUnKeE! The first three persons here to hit AdReNaLiN jUnKeE hard and knock him on his arse AND pm me their address will earn a bounty of 5 Don Francisco Lanceros, not available anywhere but here, not even in my B&M. The winners will be determined by the order in which AdReNaLiN jUnKeE posts the hits.

Now this should be fun! :lol:

I'll also post this in a new thread to gain more interest! :support:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

jeez lew... lol i have a big enough target on my head already. i really dont need anymore ammo against me.

not to mention id probably have to buy another humi lmao


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Can I watch the war that is going to ensue?????? I want front row tickets......


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Can I watch the war that is going to ensue?????? I want front row tickets......


No war, I'm just spanking the kid.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Lew, weather I'm on your list or not, I need your address sucka! How dare you carpet bomb my BOTL like that. :helloooo:

PM me with the info or else.:frown::helloooo:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the way Don Fransico rolls


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Lew, weather I'm on your list or not, I need your address sucka! How dare you carpet bomb my BOTL like that. :helloooo:
> 
> PM me with the info or else.:frown::helloooo:


Or else what?! :angry:

pm sent.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> Or else what?! :angry:
> 
> pm sent.


I'll find you, and when I do.:roflmao: AH HA! I know where you are Jersey.:helloooo:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

lew, bill can hit you with stuff that you cant hit him back with.. lol


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> lew, bill can hit you with stuff that you cant hit him back with.. lol


You must have forgot. I build stuff he can't build.:brick:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

thats what i was saying... i think you read it backwards hah


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Watchoo talkin' boud Willis?


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Go parooze "storage" my BOTL.:eeek: Must have been my dyslexia or my aixelsyd:errrr:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hahahahahaha nice


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Now this should be fun! :lol:


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaawww!!!! blowed up real good!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

This is my brother daryl.....and my other brother daryl.:roflmao:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Go parooze "storage" my BOTL.:eeek: Must have been my dyslexia or my aixelsyd:errrr:


OoooH, I did. You do nice work there Willy. Now let me ask ya sumthin': how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
:roflmao:

All kidding aside, you have some really nice stuff there. You take care of the outside and I'll deal with the inside!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you want that in Board feet or timber?:helloooo: 

You gotta deal. I'm almost done with the one everyone here helped with. That one is going to come with a little supprize when it's done.:imconfused:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> jeez lew... lol i have a big enough target on my head already. i really dont need anymore ammo against me.
> 
> not to mention id probably have to buy another humi lmao


You better get on that new humidor then shouldn't ya.:smoke: Man up son!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

im a broke college student i cant afford it right now! lol

being in between jobs and in college does not mix well


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


he'd chuck all the wood that a woodchuck could if a woodchuck could chuck wood :roflmao:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> im a broke college student i cant afford it right now! lol
> 
> being in between jobs and in college does not mix well


You better start saving for one of these Zach! Especially after Charles gets through with you.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ugh dont remind me ken.... im gonna change my address to yours... lol


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are beautiful Humidors if I do say so myself.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> Ashamed of myself :frown: NOT!
> 
> Lookin' for Trouble - :huh: that's my middle name - and you guys found me, I was invited here :helloooo:
> 
> ...


Oh crap ....... another 'mad bomber' ...... just what this board needs ........

:errrr:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha! They've started to land. :arghhhh:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Yes they have and I was one of the first!*

View attachment 10010
View attachment 10011
View attachment 22038


Lew what a great way to end another day at work----Thanks Bud---


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow what a HIT!!! Nicely done.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Uh oh... I'm heading to the bunker.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

james i think youve been in that bunker for as long as ive been on this board lol...and it didnt help you when charles came after ya i doubt it will even be in the way if lew does! lmao


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> james i think youve been in that bunker for as long as ive been on this board lol...and it didnt help you when charles came after ya i doubt it will even be in the way if lew does! lmao


You might want to watch your 6 too. :biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Who the heck is Charles? What are you talking about? Does anyone here have an AJ decoder ring they can lend me? :huh:


You will not need a decoder ring for my introduction  You should get it loud and clear in say about 2-3 days! You seem like a great BOTL based on the wild send outs you have sent the last couple days! Look forward to seeing you around the boards!


----------

